# MirrorMirror on the Wall , will ECB December Interest Rate Fall !!



## Mixednuts (27 Nov 2007)

Hi,
Would love to have a prediction (from anyone interested ) if the ECB will cut interested rates as rumoured at the next ECB meeting in December .

L.


----------

